# Mrs Scar's Sourdough - Carmelized Onion - Cheese Rolls



## scarbelly (Jun 5, 2011)

This is one we kind of adapted to fit our needs. She starts with a basic sourdough roll recipe then carmelizes onions and fine chops cheese to add to the dough. This time we used some of the fresh Wisconson Cheese we received in an exchange with Flyweed.

Here is the basic dough after the second rise with the cheese and onions ready to be kneeded into the dough








Here they are formed and waiting for a final rise - these top ones will get split open and made into meatball sammies







These are the ones we will use with the Chicken Mango Jalopeno sausage patties







On there way into the oven 







The finished product. Man these are tasty







Thanks for lookin


----------



## chefrob (Jun 5, 2011)

you are a blessed man in many ways gary!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jun 5, 2011)

Mrs Scar has got skills man! I'll bet those make for some fine samiches. Thanks for the view Gary!

Steve


----------



## venture (Jun 5, 2011)

Dang!  Real cooking from you both!

That is lookin good.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 5, 2011)

Mrs Scar is killin' me. That makes 2 of you. I'm being double teamed. Thanks sooo much.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 5, 2011)

chefrob said:


> you are a blessed man in many ways gary!


You met her Rob - ya know I married up big time.
 


smokinstevo27 said:


> Mrs Scar has got skills man! I'll bet those make for some fine samiches. Thanks for the view Gary!
> 
> Steve


You know I would have to marry someone with food chops - Thanks Steve
 


Venture said:


> Dang!  Real cooking from you both!
> 
> That is lookin good.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


I am a lucky man. She is a great cook. Thanks man
 

Quote:


DaveOmak said:


> Mrs Scar is killin' me. That makes 2 of you. I'm being double teamed. Thanks sooo much.


We really enjoy cooking together - Thanks


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 5, 2011)

Boy pass on my compliments to the little lady, that is some fine looking bread! Those would be awesome with some jalapeno diced up and added into the dough as well...... mmmmmmm.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 5, 2011)

They look excellent Gary! Kudos to you and your Mrs.!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 5, 2011)

super yum!! how pretty are those rolls!!  awesome job, Mrs. Scar!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome Gary!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 6, 2011)

Those Look Great Gary... You got my address, I'll be watching the mail for them...


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 6, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Those Look Great Gary... You got my address, I'll be watching the mail for them...




Yeah me too! Somehow I have yet to receive my Chicken Mango Jalapeno Patties??


----------



## nwdave (Jun 6, 2011)

Now that's some fine looking bread.  Bet they would taste great, dipping into a fondue pot of cheese....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Now to post this in the LC.


----------



## shooter1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Man I can almost smell the aroma of fresh baked bread. They look fantastic, I have to try this soon. Great job Mr. & Mrs. Scar!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 7, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Yeah me too! Somehow I have yet to receive my Chicken Mango Jalapeno Patties??




You knoiw those danged mail carriers, always out for a free lunch....LOL


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 7, 2011)

You are a lucky man............that's all I can say


----------



## rdknb (Jun 7, 2011)

excellent they are great


----------



## bassman (Jun 7, 2011)

Those are some downright pretty rolls.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I know they're as good as they look.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 7, 2011)

Meatball sammies and Chicken Mango Jalopeno sausage patties on Mrs Scar's Sourdough - Carmelized Onion - Cheese Rolls

  .............awesome gary.......Thumbs up to the mrs  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   and lucky you

Joe


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 7, 2011)

Now those sure do look awesome. Do you think Icould get the whole recipe maybe. Pm please.


----------



## alelover (Jun 9, 2011)

Those look delish. Bet they'd make some fine brisket french dips.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 9, 2011)

Dude... you gonna leave us hanging? Slice one of those bad boys open.

Great Job Mrs. Scar


----------

